# Time to change the motor mounts...



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I'm planning on changing all mounts on my 06 murano. I really would like to get the mounts from Nissan but they are way too expensive. Has anyone used the after market mounts from the local parts stores? How do they hold up? Should I just wait and save the money to buy them from Nissan? 
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would go with Beck-Arnley engine mounts (and trans mount, if you are replacing it, too), which are very good quality and available at Rockauto.com for far cheaper than mounts from Nissan. Beck-Arley also has both type of front and rear mounts: electric and non-electric.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Awesome smh999smj. I think Advance Auto Parts has that brand. Thank for your input.


----------

